# [Heisec] The Fappening: Promi-Nacktfotos über Find My iPhone aus der Cloud gesaugt



## Newsfeed (1 September 2014)

Unter dem Titel "The Fappening" haben Unbekannte Nacktfotos berühmter junger Frauen im Internet verbreitet. Die Fotos scheinen unerlaubt aus der iCloud der Opfer kopiert worden zu sein. Schuld daran trägt wohl die Funktion Find My iPhone.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
























Weiterlesen...


----------

